# Can i trust this website for my camera buying ?



## raksrules (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi friends,
          I am looking to buy a Canon Digital Camera (SX 100 IS). I will be ordering it from US and my brother will get it delivered to his place. I was searching popular websites for best offers and in that I stumbled upon this website www.techondigital.com
Of all the websites, the price here was the lowest. To confirm this i checked the website 
www.everyprice.com

Please let me know if i can trust these websites for my online shopping or not ? I am relatively new to shopping from a Non-Indian website


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 19, 2008)

A small Google Search showed me these guys are a *RIP Off*

*www.amazon.com/tag/digital camera/...Thread=Tx3BPQPMDKPG4JI&displayType=tagsDetail

*www.amazon.com/tag/digital camera/...Thread=Tx2GHBHKTR7GZZ2&displayType=tagsDetail

*www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/287/RipOff0287994.htm

*www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/286/RipOff0286887.htm


----------



## raksrules (Jun 19, 2008)

how is the website www.buydig.com ?
Any one with personal shopping experience ?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 19, 2008)

Which camera are you looking for basically, maybe i can help. Cant comment on sites as such


----------



## raksrules (Jun 19, 2008)

@sukhdeep singh
Canon SX100IS

Also i feel that it is not a good idea to trust any of the sites. I better tell my brother to get one from a store. Doesnt matter if it little more costly than online.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 19, 2008)

Get it from here buddy 

*Newegg - One of most trsuted and popular site of US*
*www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120220

*Or from Dell*

*accessories.us.dell.com/sna/produc...2&cs=19&c=us&l=en&dgc=CJ&cid=24471&lid=566643 << Black
*accessories.us.dell.com/sna/produc...3&cs=19&c=us&l=en&dgc=CJ&cid=24471&lid=566643 << White

*Or from Amazon*
*www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-SX1...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1213862761&sr=8-1 << Black
*www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-SX1...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1213862761&sr=8-2 << White

*Lastly*
*AbesofMaine.com* - $ 216.95 - $10 Off w/Coupon *LOYALTY10 *= $206.95 + Free Shipping


----------



## raksrules (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the great info dude


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 19, 2008)

rak007 said:


> Thanks for the great info dude



No probs buddy


----------



## raksrules (Jun 19, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> No probs buddy



One more thing yaar. The website *AbesofMaine.com*

haven't heard of it yet. Its good rite?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 19, 2008)

Seems a popular site.

*www.resellerratings.com/forum/merc...g-advice/125761-abes-maine-run-away-fast.html
*www.resellerratings.com/store/Abe_s_of_Maine
*answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080111161041AAGRqUV
*www.nextag.com/AbesOfMaine~1324zzzreviewsz1zmainz17-htm


----------



## raksrules (Jun 19, 2008)

BTW how did you get the coupon code of this website. I mean incase i plan to buy the camera at a later date and if the code expires by then. So how do  i hunt for a new code (if any) for this camera to avail a discount ?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 19, 2008)

This is US most popular Hot Deals forum
*forums.slickdeals.net/

Checkout HOT Camera Deals here
*forums.slickdeals.net/forumdisplay.php?sduid=192520&f=9&sort=lastpost&order=desc&icon=38

Sometimes, i wish i lived in America.


----------

